# New Flying sub kit



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi, This question may have allready been answered in another thread, But is there any new info on when the flying sub kit will be hitting the shelves? I can't wait for this kit,I'm so happy it is coming out!:woohoo: Thanks!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

They have started shipping out of Los Angeles this week.


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Hey Frank,

Remember way back when.. the talk about making the Seaview's model Flying sub (small version) available somehow to purchase by itself?

I would really, really love to be able to get one of those smaller scale Flying Subs for my 'puter here at work. (I have the full seaview kit, but don't want to break up the subs away from each other).

Is this something that is still going to happen?

Regards,

Geoff


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Moebius said:


> They have started shipping out of Los Angeles this week.


Awsome news Frank! So this means,A matter of days:thumbsup::thumbsup:Thanks for the info!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Geoff Boaz said:


> Hey Frank,
> 
> Remember way back when.. the talk about making the Seaview's model Flying sub (small version) available somehow to purchase by itself?
> 
> ...



Yeah I botched the painting on my little FS and expecting to be able to buy another, threw it away...


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

djnick66 said:


> Yeah I botched the painting on my little FS and expecting to be able to buy another, threw it away...


 
 Well, live and learn, I guess. 
Next time, find a replacement BEFORE you throw away/stomp on/melt with model cement and a bic lighter/blowup with a firecracker/give away/etc.
(Trust me, I've done 'em all)


----------



## megabot11 (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi all. I'm fairly new to the boards, but I have posted several times already on the FS topics. I've been working on a some what retooled accurized mini FS. It was suggested by a fellow modeler friend of mine to offer it as a one piece after market resin model. I will have to contemplate this endevor, But I will be getting it molded and cast.Still needs some smoothing.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Don't despair the small FS-1 could still show up in it's own box before too long....

Dave


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

PM Moderator said:


> Don't despair the small FS-1 could still show up in it's own box before too long....
> 
> Dave


Absolutely! We will have some new announcements for product before the end of February, and though this isn't "new", it may show up in a cool little set with great packaging!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

megabot11 said:


> Hi all. I'm fairly new to the boards, but I have posted several times already on the FS topics. I've been working on a some what retooled accurized mini FS. It was suggested by a fellow modeler friend of mine to offer it as a one piece after market resin model. I will have to contemplate this endevor, But I will be getting it molded and cast.Still needs some smoothing.


Looks nice, but do us both a favor and don't mold, cast and offer it for sale. Thanks!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Yikes,...let's talk about "knocking off" a kit right in front of the manufacturer......lol...It's like "Hey officer? Does my breath smell like booze"?

Steve


----------



## megabot11 (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi all, This is more of a personal project. So you won't see this on any store shelves.The suggestion was given by a modeler friend of mine Joel T. ( talk about passing the buck) Besides Fox Synthesis Entertainment would not be too happy.

Looking very forward to the larger flying sub.

Mike.B


----------



## megabot11 (Aug 3, 2008)

Steve.

Great analogy. You're absolutely right, LoL. it was late when i wrote that.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I hear you,...lol.

I was very carefull with painting my FS-1 ( I read the starship modeler on line build and the guy hand painted his Flying Sub)?...wtf?

I used Tamiya Chrome Yellow in a can and It came out beautifully.

Why would you risk messing up a 100 dollar kit?

Steve


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

some modellers actually do some fantastic hand painted work........


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

*Huh?*



djnick66 said:


> Yeah I botched the painting on my little FS and expecting to be able to buy another, threw it away...


Threw it away???? Why? Easy Off removes paint and you just start over. Never throw anything away due to paint mistakes.:freak:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

That guy didn't..Yellow is a tricky color to paint, I was doing some 1/48th figures last month. Hand painting the "Mae West " vests...took a few coats...and....it wasn't...a...Flying..Sub...from...a ...'hundred dollar model. lol. I've been building models since I was 4..'64...lol
I think we can anticipate a potential problem..and avoid it.

Steve

Steve


----------

